# Villanueva eager to seize opportunity as Bucks starter



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Charlie gets a story in the J-S this am:



> St. Francis - If Larry Harris had written a memo to himself before the off-season started, it would have read something like this: "Wanted: A younger, more athletic front line. Need frontcourt player, 6-foot-11 or so, who can shoot the three and rebound aggressively. Must be mobile, able to post up and score the basketball."
> 
> On Tuesday, the Milwaukee Bucks' general manager introduced Exhibit A in his frontcourt makeover: 21-year-old forward Charlie Villanueva. He was acquired in the June 30 trade that sent point guard T.J. Ford and cash to the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> ...


Like that attitude. More at http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=472380


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Great Stuff.

I don't think it will be a problem for the CV31 to make the starting lineup.

Joe Smith is a better backup than starter at this point in his career so it works out nicely.

The writer of the article is dead on when they mention the inside passing will be amazing for the Bucks this year. The combo of him and Bogut both passing out of the block will really open up scoring lanes for guys like Simmons and Redd this year.


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

As long as Milwaukee fans are expecting Charlie Villanueva to never, EVER play defense or box out on the defensive glass for this team, you won't be disappointed. If you think this plank is going to help interior defense or consistently show up, you're going to be awfully upset every time you guys see TJ Ford's stat line.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

/\/\/\/\

whatever....


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

shookem said:


> /\/\/\/\
> 
> whatever....


Hey, I saw almost every Raptors' game last year. Take my word for me on this one, ok?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

BorisD said:


> Hey, I saw almost every Raptors' game last year. Take my word for me on this one, ok?


So did I. I also watched Charlie at UConn.

You said never, EVER, which is wrong. Who are you to say that in a different role with different responsibilities different attributes wouldn't come out. Plus, all last year was a wash, the entire Raps team couldn't play D (aside from a few possesions by MJ and MoP) to single out one player based on one year and label him as someone who will never, EVER play D is foolish.

You basically came on and baited this board and if I was the mod of this forum I'd ask you to change your tone.

I'm a Raptors fan first have been all my life and barely missed a game since the team began but I also saw tapes of Charlie at Blair and watch his games all through college. I wanted the Raps to draft him, he is going to be a talent in this league and there's no reason to gloat about TJ Ford when you don't have anything to back that up with (yet).

Please don't make Raptors fans look bad.


----------



## BorisD (Jun 20, 2006)

shookem said:


> So did I. I also watched Charlie at UConn.


As did I. About 25 complete games he played in. I'll admit, that's where I learned to hate him.


> You said never, EVER, which is wrong. Who are you to say that in a different role with different responsibilities different attributes wouldn't come out. Plus, all last year was a wash, the entire Raps team couldn't play D (aside from a few possesions by MJ and MoP) to single out one player based on one year and label him as someone who will never, EVER play D is foolish.


It's intentional exaggeration, not foolishness. Can you deny that the first half of the season, he was completely and utterly lazy on the defensive end? If you do, call Sam Mitchell: even he said that was the case, and even Charlie grudgingly agreed with that analysis. I will admit that in the second half of the season there was more effort, but no better results.

You're correct in stating that the entire team defense was horrible. No question there, and everybody looks bad when the team suffers defensively. But if you pay close attention to his work on the defensive end, I think you couldn't honestly disagree that Charlie was the poorest defender (of those who played significant minutes) on that team and seldom looked even close to competent on the defensive end.


> I'm a Raptors fan first have been all my life and barely missed a game since the team began but I also saw tapes of Charlie at Blair and watch his games all through college. I wanted the Raps to draft him, he is going to be a talent in this league and there's no reason to gloat about TJ Ford when you don't have anything to back that up with (yet).


See, you and I have entirely different approaches to this guy's game. I first learned to loathe his work ethic when I saw him at UConn, and pretty much became my single-most hated player in college ball. When the Raptors drafted him, I was plenty flabberghasted, and when they traded him it was one of the happiest days of my life. They could have traded him for a pair of shoes and a basketball rack and I'd still think Toronto got a good deal in the trade. That they managed to land a top-echelon point guard who fits ideally into Toronto's new system is a major coup, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Either way you're still unable to get past the point the Charlie was a rookie last year and to say it's impossible for him to become even an average defender is wrong.

If he shows the same as last year then you can start to make that call but:

A) he was playing out of position
B) as a starter he was better, which he will be this year.

Also playing on a team like the Bucks with more leaders and talent will help him look better if nothing else.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

shookem said:


> Either way you're still unable to get past the point the Charlie was a rookie last year and to say it's impossible for him to become even an average defender is wrong.
> 
> If he shows the same as last year then you can start to make that call but:
> 
> ...


All good points but it's not like Bucks are good defensive team though some guys have good defensive potential but then again they also have Redd who is one of my favorite and most hated player at the same time (like hes superquick shot and offensive skills and well hate hes attitude thoward defense... seriously... he played plus 35 minutes a night and had ONE block for something like 40 games :curse: ) so may point is that Bucks are good new start but since theyre main guy may be worst defender among starters in whole NBA then... he has to have inner motivation to improve and try harder.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

his got a wierd last name


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

ronna_meade21 said:


> his got a wierd last name



I'm sure he'd think the same of you.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> his got a wierd last name


I think it's a dope last name. It just sounds cool.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not terrible worried about CharlieV's defense right now - we're looking at a team with Charlie and Bogut in their second year, Mo Williams is still a young and developing player, and we're still not sure what Simmons can do (disappointing last year, but might find his groove this year.)

This is a team that should develop over time, and CharlieV should be able to improve his weak spots, espcially with a true C like Bogut behind him. 

This isn't a championship team, but it's a team with tons of potential, and V is not an all-star, but he's a player with a lot of potential.


----------

